# Message on the Judgment Seat



## Barnpreacher (Nov 5, 2007)

SermonAudio.com - Living Before Judgment Seat

I think some may not appreciate it, but I thought he handled this passage very well. I'm not saying I agree with everything he said, but it's worth a listen.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's a message on the Judgment Seat from an Amillennial perspective:

SermonAudio.com - Judgment Seat of Christ


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 8, 2007)

joshua said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > SermonAudio.com - Living Before Judgment Seat
> ...



Joshua,

I understand. That was the part of the message I didn't agree with as well. But I was blessed from 95% of what he said. I hope that you were able to look past that one area to receive a blessing from much of what he said as well. 

God Bless!


----------

